#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Bonjour Tropfen? wässrige Flüssigkeit, TRIPPER? >

## dasinwaha

Hallo. Leider haben heute alle Urologen geschloßen und ich fahre heute für 5 Wochen in den Urlaub. 
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich seit 2 Tagen nur Morgens wenn ich mit der Hand auf den Penis drücke, einen Stecknadelkopfgroßen Schnotter-gelblich-grünen Tropfen habe, der sich wegwischen lässt.  
Tagsüber habe ich dann ab und zu, auch eher beim drücken eine wässrige klare Flüssigkeit, die aber so wenig ist, dass sie die Eichel nicht verlässt, also nichts einnässt.  
Schmerzen habe ich keine und einen Geruch habe ich auch nicht bemerkt. Ich bilde mir ein dass die wässrige klare Flüssigkeit eher Salzig schmeckt, aber salziger als Sperma. 
Habe keine Schmerzen, keinen üblen Geruch bemerkt, kann normal Wasser lassen, etc.  
Muss ich mir Sorgen machen? Was ist das?

----------


## Lena_M

Würde man mit seinen Geschlechtskrankheiten zum Hausarzt wollen, um sich ein Rezept zu holen? Möchte man dann in die Apotheke gehen und das Präparat ausgehändigt bekommen, wenn gerade Bekannte zur Tür herein kommen? Die Situation ist wirklich heikel. Es gibt jedoch eine Lösung, mit der man sein Tripper Medikament ohne Rezept vom Hausarzt erhalten kann. Die Lösung verbirgt sich im Internet unter www.arzt-und-apotheke.net/tripper-behandlung.php, es handelt sich um einen spezialisierten Medikamentenversand, der immer diskret und zuverlässig arbeitet. Das Entscheidende ist jedoch, dass dieser Anbieter Ärzte beschäftigt, die gerne eine Onlinediagnose ausstellen. Anhand solch einer Diagnose können diese Mediziner das Rezept ausstellen. Natürlich wird dem Patient das Präparat zugestellt. Es wird sich um zwei Medikamente handeln. Sie heißen Azithromycin und Cefixim. Früher wurden diese Präparate einzeln verschrieben bis man dahinter kam, dass sie in der Kombination viel effektiver wirken. Selbst resistente Bakterienstämme können so bekämpft werden. Wer demnach ein wirksames Tripper Medikament benötigt, der sollte zu Arzt & Apotheke kommen. Als Patient kann man zu 100% auf die Diskretion aller angebundener Ärzte und aller beschäftigten Mitarbeiter vertrauen. Die vertraulichen Kundendaten werden sicher geschützt und gehen nie an Unbefugte raus. Der Patient muss demnach nicht befürchten, dass sein Geheimnis irgendwann publik gemacht wird. 
Die Verwendung von Azithromycin und Cefixim bedingt nur gelegentlich Nebenwirkungen, die dann nur sehr selten schlimm ausfallen. Am häufigsten kommt es zu Kopfweh, Übelkeit, Magenschmerzen, Verdauungsproblemen und es kann ein schwacher Hautausschlag auftreten. All das wird jedoch nur selten vorkommen und dann erträglich sein. Der Patient wird mit dieser Therapie im Normalfall keinerlei Nebenwirkungen verspüren, dafür ist der störende Gonorrhö Geschichte!

----------


## Lena_M

Hilfe gibt es ansonsten auch hier.
Dort konnte mir vor einem Jahr auch sehr diskret weitergeholfen werden.

----------

